# Best ground cover? Wood chips or gravel?



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 15, 2020)

With it being winter and mud becoming an issue, We want to be sure to use safe material for our pony both inside his shelter and out in the paddocks shady wet areas. Can anyone tell me what is safe for our new pony who will be here soon. We had several large holly berry bushes in the paddock area that we got rid of. We used a wood chipper and now the holly berry wood chips are on the ground. I assume we need to remove all of those chips from the ground as holly berries are toxic for horses. Is that correct? Thanks!


----------



## candycar (Dec 16, 2020)

I would rake them up. There could be sharp pieces that may stick in the frog also, he may try to eat it (mine would). 
Pea gravel is the best paddock cover I have found. It doesn't freeze and they love to roll and lay in it. It's easier to pick manure from too. If deep mud is a problem put geo-textile down before the gravel. Other wise it will disappear in the mud. Used carpet (upside down) is good too for small areas. In the shelter I would put stall mats with shavings on top, if you can.


----------



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 16, 2020)

Ok. Thank you! I do have the shelter floor completely covered with horse mats . Is it ok to use straw on top of the mats inside shelter until I get the shavings. Also, should i always Buy the shavings specifically for horse stalls? Do they sell it in bulk or just big blocks in plastic ?


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 16, 2020)

Lisa De Renee said:


> Ok. Thank you! I do have the shelter floor completely covered with horse mats . Is it ok to use straw on top of the mats inside shelter until I get the shavings. Also, should i always Buy the shavings specifically for horse stalls? Do they sell it in bulk or just big blocks in plastic ?


Hi there! My horses are free to walk in and out of their shelters into their paddock so I just have mats in the shelters and sweep them before feeding. My horses can relieve themselves in the paddock so no need for shavings. Just wanted to mention this in case you have the same set up.


----------



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 16, 2020)

Willow Flats said:


> Hi there! My horses are free to walk in and out of their shelters into their paddock so I just have mats in the shelters and sweep them before feeding. My horses can relieve themselves in the paddock so no need for shavings. Just wanted to mention this in case you have the same set up.


Ok. Thats a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 16, 2020)

Also, i am wondering if its best to feed my new pony inside his shelter during rain or is it ok to feed him outside ? I have an outside metal feeder attached to the fence with a mat under it that i will keep swept clean so when the grass hay falls he can eat it off the mat. However i also have a metal feeder inside his shelter, but there will be shavings and straw on top of mats inside shelter. I am not sure if its ok for him to eat the fallen grass hay once it is mixed in with the shavings and straw.


----------



## Taz (Dec 17, 2020)

He can eat out in the rain if you want but will probably choose in if he gets the choice. It won't hurt him at all to eat off of shavings or straw, stabled horses do it all the time and pick out what they want. You could always sweep under his feeder if you're worried.


----------



## Lisa De Renee (Dec 17, 2020)

Taz said:


> He can eat out in the rain if you want but will probably choose in if he gets the choice. It won't hurt him at all to eat off of shavings or straw, stabled horses do it all the time and pick out what they want. You could always sweep under his feeder if you're worried.


Ok  . Thank you!


----------



## candycar (Dec 19, 2020)

Lisa De Renee said:


> Ok. Thank you! I do have the shelter floor completely covered with horse mats . Is it ok to use straw on top of the mats inside shelter until I get the shavings. Also, should i always Buy the shavings specifically for horse stalls? Do they sell it in bulk or just big blocks in plastic ?


I would keep buying the horse shavings. If bought in bulk you have to know what kind of wood is used. Black walnut in shavings can cause laminitis also horse shavings are usually less dusty and made of pine.


----------

